# Black Sands



## rgrycki (Jun 13, 2005)

Due to another hobby of mine (gold prospecting) I have access to alot of naturally occurring black sands that are present in most streams/ rivers. The sand consists of garnet/ hematite/ magnetite/ pyrite and other heavier-than-silicate's. Because of the high Iron and possible other trace (such as boron,cobalt etc.) content of this sand I am speculating that it would make a good addition to supplement trace elements in my existing substrate. On some of the gold prospecting forums people say that they put the black sand under their roses and it makes them grow like weeds.One of my concerns is that the arsenic, mercury, or silver levels may be too high. Does anyone have any experience with this stuff as a substrate? .....Too much Iron?.....Any thoughts?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Throw some in a tank with some feeders and see how they do.....


----------

